# Wanna make you dog really...



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

really happy? 
Todd is positive that these treats are the very best thing ever to hit the market...
http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies...962_-1_PetKind+Tripe+Treats_25405_13907_13285
They *stink* to high heck (suggest that you feed them outside..lol) but hey, anything to make our babies happy right 
Really, they are great and his coat is nice and shiny and he LOVES them. I give him one a couple of times a week as a meal replacement...yummy!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, I was wondering when they were goin to make tripe 'treats'.. I always add a little tripe to my dogs food and they love it.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I found tripe wasn't so great for Cody's coat since he loved it so much he'd take it out of his bowl to ROLL IN IT!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jill in Mich said:


> I found tripe wasn't so great for Cody's coat since he loved it so much he'd take it out of his bowl to ROLL IN IT!!!


ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That is so nasty, don't think I could do it even if it is good for them. I couldn't bring myself to buy the tripe canned food either.

DH laughed out loud when I read him what you said Jill!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> I found tripe wasn't so great for Cody's coat since he loved it so much he'd take it out of his bowl to ROLL IN IT!!!


ound:ound:ound:

Eva, are they soft or hard like bully sticks? They look good. Thanks for the recommendation.
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

marb42 said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Eva,* are they soft or hard like bully sticks*? They look good. Thanks for the recommendation.
> Gina


Hard like a bully stick..they are rolled up and take Todd about 15 minutes to eat usually. The smell isn't as bad as raw green tripe but still pretty stinky. 
Todd's rolled on them before too...what is it with dogs...lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just looked up the word Tripe:

Beef tripe is usually made from only the first three chambers of a cow's stomach: the rumen (blanket/flat/smooth tripe), the reticulum (honeycomb and pocket tripe), and the omasum (book/bible/leaf tripe). Abomasum (reed) tripe is seen much less frequently, owing to its glandular tissue content. Tripe is also produced from sheep, goats, pigs, and deer. Unwashed (or "green") tripe includes some of the stomach's last content, giving it an unpleasant odor and causing it to be considered unfit for human consumption[citation needed]. However, this content is desirable to dogs and many other carnivores and is often used in pet food[citation needed]. Though it is called "green," its colour is often brown or grey because of its high chlorophyll content from undigested grass.

For human consumption, tripe must be washed and meticulously cleaned.

It sounds like something the dogs would love to eat OUTSIDE!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My Mom and Dad used to eat tripe...I could not stand the smell or the sight of it and never, ever ate it myself. It is cow intestines. But what ever makes them happy. Actually, bully sticks don't smell very pleasant either.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

There's no way I could be near that stuff!!!uke:


----------

